# Flood Cycles



## skunkbunk (Oct 14, 2006)

what would be a good starting point to set up my flood cycle for my ebb and flow. I was thinking around 5 floods a day. 15 min on and 3 hr 45 off. So basically every four hours and then none during the off hours, Midnight-6am. I know there are adjustments, i am just looking at a general point to start and then adjust from there. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 14, 2006)

skunkbunk said:
			
		

> what would be a good starting point to set up my flood cycle for my ebb and flow. I was thinking around 5 floods a day. 15 min on and 3 hr 45 off. So basically every four hours and then none during the off hours, Midnight-6am. I know there are adjustments, i am just looking at a general point to start and then adjust from there. Any help is appreciated.


I have my pump run for an hour and then off for two hours, 24/7.

My plants love it.


----------



## torchedlh (Oct 15, 2006)

i too am interested what other people do as i'm about to start a grow very soon here.


----------



## skunkbunk (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks, Stoney. I adjusted allready. I am going to go with 15min on 1:45 off. Every two hours and at least once during the dark cycle. I have an air bubbler in my res. tank going 24/7. Is this okay or overkill. I would think there can never be too much Oxygen. I have my nutes adjusted for around 650ppm as my babies are 3-4 weeks old and around 6-10 inches in height.I placed them in the ebb and flow two days ago. I am using Floro Novo grow, man this stuff is thick as mollasses. I also noticed a small discrepency. On their web site the measurements do not jibe with the measurments on the bottle itself. The web sheet has you adding almost 40% more nutes for the Conversion. I don't have a TDS meter yet so i am going to simply flush and drain every 7-10 days and be safe. If sure feels like i may be wasting a lot of nutes though, especially if i go off the web directions, as opposed to the bottle directions. For early growth, does 600ppm sound about right? I don't want to make this more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 16, 2006)

skunkbunk said:
			
		

> Thanks, Stoney. I adjusted allready. I am going to go with 15min on 1:45 off. Every two hours and at least once during the dark cycle. I have an air bubbler in my res. tank going 24/7. Is this okay or overkill. For early growth, does 600ppm sound about right? I don't want to make this more complicated than it needs to be.


I don't think a 15 minute flood cycle is enough. The plants will be taking up nutes as fast as they can during the flood cycle and I like to give them an hour to do so on each flood. One hour on, two off is what I've used for years. I do it 24/7 during veg and flowering cycles. It maxes the oxy too.

The stone in the res won't hurt a thing. It's not needed with an ebb and flow system, but it won't hurt anything. Each time the tubs drain, it brings in max oxy all the way to the roots because of the displacement of the water. As the water goes down, it pulls in oxy on every drain.

Dumping your nutes every 10 days is a waste of money man. My plants drink a gallon a day. I add a fresh gallon of nutes each day and NEVER dump my nutes. At flowering time, I change my gallon a day to the flowering mix and still don't dump my nutes. This makes a smooth transistion to flowering and wastes nothing.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## torchedlh (Oct 16, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I don't think a 15 minute flood cycle is enough. The plants will be taking up nutes as fast as they can during the flood cycle and I like to give them an hour to do so on each flood. One hour on, two off is what I've used for years. I do it 24/7 during veg and flowering cycles. It maxes the oxy too.
> 
> The stone in the res won't hurt a thing. It's not needed with an ebb and flow system, but it won't hurt anything. Each time the tubs drain, it brings in max oxy all the way to the roots because of the displacement of the water. As the water goes down, it pulls in oxy on every drain.
> 
> ...



wow a gallon of nutes each day? how many plants is that for? you use gen hydro flora right?


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 18, 2006)

I think he means a gallon of water with the proper nute solution.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 18, 2006)

torchedlh said:
			
		

> wow a gallon of nutes each day? how many plants is that for? you use gen hydro flora right?


 
Hhahaahahaha, holy crap!



			
				bejohnst said:
			
		

> I think he means a gallon of water with the proper nute solution.


 
Oh man, you guys are really killin me tonight!

Yes, a gallon of properly mixed nutrient solution. Hhahaaha, I'd have to have about 5,000 plants to use a gallon of the concentrate a day.

I WANT THAT GROW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm guessing we're using Hydroton or some sort of rock medium here? I'm hoping I didn't miss something, you're not in rockwool or something are ya?


----------

